# work in portugal



## vectra (Jun 28, 2011)

thinking of moving to portugal algarve area is there work available for me and wife i have 28 years in plumbing and drainage work and wife is a pharmacy manager any advice would be great thanks


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This has been covered so many times, without the language your wife would find it virtually impossible to find work in the same field.

Equally yourself, plumbing and drainage although similar are different, to work legally and presuming you need to earn a living again language is a must and you would find it more difficult than a local too find employment.


----------

